# Considering going from Supersix to Focus Izalco



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Am I nuts? I currently have a 2011 Hi-Mod Supersix with SRAM red and am contemplating selling it to purchase a Focus Izalco Pro 1.0 (Dura-Ace). Basically I fell in love with the looks of the Focus bike and research only provided rave reviews. No major issue with my Supersix. My biggest drawback is that Focus only has a 5 year warranty compared to the Cannondale lifetime warranty. (My initial frame cracked and Cannondale immediately replaced it- albeit with a different colored frame.) Does anyone have experience with both bikes? Comments?


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

So did you get the Focus?


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Negative- I've had a few unsuccessful auctions for my Supersix. I'm not willing to lose too much to get the Focus.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

BMK the geometry of Focus is very close to Cannondale SS except the fork came from 3T, have you taken a test ride yet?


----------



## kimare (Aug 20, 2012)

I see you have been considering swithing from SS to Izalco. I wonder if you have tried the Izalco? And if you have, how was the sizings and geometry according til SS?

I'm about to buy a Izalco but having trouble deciding whish size I would go for. I fit a SS 56 but is unable to try the Focus.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...-advice-needed-please-291956-post4125716.html


----------

